# Bike fitting near Kansas City?



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I just pick up a new EVO and thought about getting an professional bike fit done. Never had one before so I really do not know where to go or what "system" of fitting I am looking for.

The shop nearest to my house offers a fit for $100 that last 30 to 45 mins. I seen some people say how there fit lasted 2 to 3 hours. So I really do not know what the differences are or what to look for.

Anyone know a good fitter near KC?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The specialized shops that offer BG fit charge even more

There's a group that starts out at the Buffalo Wild Wings in Independence..... You can ask their input also


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

I live in KC and kicked around the idea of getting a fitting done for several years before I finally pulled the trigger this spring. I went to Epic Bike and Sport (up north). We didn't get too far into the fitting when he said that there are a few tweaks to make but overall my bike was too small. He put me on a more appropriately sized bike and I could really tell the difference. Didn't charge me a dime for the fitting.

I ended up getting a new bike and am going back in for the full fitting on it in the near future, so I'll be able to report back then on how it goes. 

When I was looking around I came across Bicycle Fit Rx Your Mobile Bicycle Fitting Service
. It looked interesting but never really pursued it.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Up and Atom said:


> When I was looking around I came across Bicycle Fit Rx Your Mobile Bicycle Fitting Service
> . It looked interesting but never really pursued it.


I just contacted Mike and set up an appointment on July 26th. Pretty excited to see what he can do. A few riders/racers I know used him and all had good experiences and results. Hoping he can help me out too.

I would have done this earlier but the whole family spent the last two weeks being sick so everything was put on hold.

I will post once the fit is done.


----------



## Up and Atom (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd definitely be interested in your experience, hope it goes well.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Well a hour before my fitting I get called into work by my Sergeant. Ugh sometimes being a cop sucks. Anyway Mike was cool with the last minute change but the problem is he was busy most weekends. So I am taking off work on Friday to get the fitting done.


----------

